# Lignum Vitae Making Of/advanced Laminating Tutorial Part #01



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

long winded but some good info in there


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting andy! wish i had space for those sweet tools, i would live out there, good job


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> interesting andy! wish i had space for those sweet tools, i would live out there, good job


May have no choice but to move soon... that would be torture

I hope these vids get watched, just edited number 2 and its all just shaping and glueing the lignum face and core... oh well, keeps me occupied. I reckon the last 2 parts people will find the most useful as its the shaping


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

its sunday, its always a bit slower here sunday evening


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Vids are usual gems of info!You completely changed my outlook on making home made slingshots from your first set of tutorials Andy a real breath of fresh air into the forum thanks for updating your content so regularly,


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Vids are usual gems of info!You completely changed my outlook on making home made slingshots from your first set of tutorials Andy a real breath of fresh air into the forum thanks for updating your content so regularly,


If it wasn't for comments like that I would lose the inspiration to continue, If 10 videos helps 1 person they have all been worthwhile in my eyes

thank you


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nah you got the vendor status now bud its all serious business videos like this showcase the effort/ quality that you put into your product people who pay good money for good things do research before a purchase, you putting all these vids together just helps out your customer







bravo bravo . keep em coming mate ill watch em 100 times over.


----------

